# Shy white shepherd



## White_shepherc (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello
I have a 7month old white shepherd. Bought him when he was 4 1/5months old. Breeder advised he was not socialised before When i bought him. 
He is scared of people & will run. since I've had him I've taken him out everyday without fail to get him socialised & to get him used to people. 
I go out with him with friends but he still hasn't budged a bit. This is daily I go out with friends.
I've tried food based training & still no luck?
He is well socialised with other dogs but freaks out when someone comes near him & will run.

I've heard stories of other people having white shepherds behaving the same way but eventually get over their fear of people once they hit 12months.

Has anyone else gone through something similar, & how have you overcome this fear of people?

Would be great to hear what others have tried.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## White_shepherc (Jan 28, 2013)

**Sorry bought him at 4 half months old**


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

This is most likely a genetic issue rather than from a lack of socialization. Often, dogs of certain colors are bred for color only with no temperament testing of the parents to make sure the are of breeding quality. There is a big chance that these issues will not go away and you as the owner/protector of your dog will have to learn to manage him so that he feels safe and is never put in a situation where he can become a fear biter.


----------



## White_shepherc (Jan 28, 2013)

May I add that parents are show dogs & were bred for temperament. I didn't clarify & elaborate on the type of breeding stock he came from. I bought him from a breeder that is registered & shows dogs & breeds for temperament.

I had another breeder work with my pup & found that he was fine with her after 15-20 minutes.
He is generally fine with people around him, he just doesn't like anyone coming near him or trying to touch him.

After x3 months he has only allowed one of my friends to pat him, but not the others??



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

One thing that you might try is to have friends work with you - with your Shepherd - by approaching gradually and offering treats versus just their empty hand. This makes the contact with another person a rewarding experience. You need to find a very high value food item that your Shepherd likes and give it to your friends in small pieces. They might even have more success by sitting down and not making eye contact with your pup, just holding out their hand with the food/treat item. In time, your dog should realize that interactions are positive and reward-based with the treats.


----------



## White_shepherc (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you WVSGD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KSoloniewicz (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that your pups so shy! I went through the same exact thing when we brought Sarge home. We brought him home when he was 13 1/2 weeks old and was SO shy and very fearful or people, but very well socialized with other dogs. He would try and pull out of his leash, run away, and hide behind my boyfriend or my legs and even find a corner in the living room. We discouraged it 100% of the time. When guests come over we leash him and sit in the middle of the room and make him 'deal' with guests being here. We make him deal with people coming over and around him. Not forcefully, but firmly, just making him stay by our side, but NOT hiding behind us out between our legs. We made my sister sit in the floor for a while with her back to him with cheese in her hand out stretched and then eventually she turned side ways and after a few visits he became fine with her. Try and make the treats something super special and different from other ones so that he only gets it when he goes to people and shows any curious behavior like sniffing or walking towards them we make sure praise the heck out of him, not all yippy ya ya but a firm good boy and pat his body. It just takes a lot of patience, 3 months is a very long time and you sound like you've been very patient and doing a great job! I understand the frustrations, I do. Just keep taking him everywhere, and keep showin him not all people are bad. And remember, it isn't uncommon for shepherds to be uninterested in strangers. They're not labs!  
Another thing is try to hit up the pet store on a slow day, start talking with people and have them ignore him until he's curious, then praise if he becomes interested. It might get better, but sometimes some dogs are naturally timid. I'd also try a harness if he gets really freaked, that's what we do with Sarge only because I'm terrified of him pulling out of it. Sarge is still very timid, he's more watchful, than go and interact with people. He always knows what everyone's doing, he's a solid black, 5 month old. 
Best of luck! 
-Kirsten


----------



## KSoloniewicz (Nov 15, 2012)

Also, a quick correction of the collar when you're making him deal with it, if he starts pulling, give him a quick correction and when he finally calms down and sits, pet him and praise. Just a solid pat and let him calm down and let him know its okay.


----------



## White_shepherc (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you for response. Gud to know I'm not the only one out there that us dealing with a shy shepherd.
I will try some of your suggestions 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've walked in your shoes ... my Echo had hereditary shyness that we overcame with hundreds of hours of obedience lessons which eventually gave him confidence around people. The last hurdle in his program was the "stand for examination" exercise which he absolutely could not do (_the exercise consists of giving the dog a STAND - STAY command - walking 6' from him on lead - having his instructor approach him and lightly tap him on his head, back and rump - step back - and have me go to the heel position and release him_). Finally I talked to his vet and gave him a tranquilizer an hour before class ... the first time I did this he did the exercise without issue. I weaned him off the tranquilizers pretty fast and from then on he didn't have any issues with people approaching him or touching him. He went on to earning several obedience titles, herding instict certificates, and having people tell me they couldn't believe my little social butterfly had once been so shy he'd crawl on his belly if walked across a vacant parking lot.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOU PUP!!!


----------



## White_shepherc (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow Arycrest. Tranquilizer.....
What sort of tranquilizer? I'm not sure if vet here in Australia would do this?
My vet yesterday after a visit, said that he would eventually get over his fear?
He was able to touch him & look into his mouth etc, without a problem.
I face that same when at training. He is fine to do the class but when he has to have a trainer near him he freaks out. Even at the task you had described. 
I'm so greatfull to hear your story, thank you for sharing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Many years ago I had a dog, Noah, that was a mutt but likely had some white shepherd in him. He was a fabulous dog in almost every way . . .BUT he was almost a one-person dog. He was socialized as a pup, was great with other dogs and cats, but he just did not like other people. He liked me, later on my kid sister and my Mom. He eventually tolerated my Dad because he had to. But he simply did not like anyone else. He wouldn't look at people, wouldn't warm up to anyone no matter how good the bribe. 

He was fabulous with other dogs, though. Two pitbulls got loose in my neighborhood and killed a dog. I found them in my dog's doghouse. It was raining and he had let them come in his doghouse and was sitting under the apple tree hanging out with them. I didn't even know what a pitbull was and brought the poor things into the house with Noah and toweled them off and they were playing nicely all together when the police came and told me they were dog-killers.  

Noah was ever-polite with all other dogs. . .cats too. But he never did learn to like people except for HIS people.


----------



## White_shepherc (Jan 28, 2013)

Muneraven: your Noah sounds exactly like my dog!!
It's been afew months now, & he is now 1yrs old. Progression has been slow, but he is comfortable to go up close to ppl, but still won't allow for pats!
I think I've accepted it, I treat him normal as possible: outings, walks, park time, training etc.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JMBandi (Jul 15, 2013)

My family had a female white shepherd while I was growing up. She was very shy and submissive, and everyone, including trainers and vets, said that this was common of white shepherds. She never grew out of this in her 13 years. 

That being said- she was the best dog I've ever known. Very family oriented and extremely loving. We just had to accept the fact that she was wary about some other dogs and most people she didn't know and take the right precautions. 

Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

